# Questions about living in Dresden



## Mathias

Greetings
I´m German but I´ve lived my entire life in Ecuador, but I have the German passport though
I´m planning to move to Germany, especially to Dresden, because I´ve heard that it is one of the less expensive cities in Germany
I´m 29 years old and by the moment I´m still a student, I´m studying Business in an Ecuadorian University via Distant Mode
What I want to do in Germany is to study the German language and once I get my Bachelor degree in the Ecuadorian University I´m planning to get a Master degree in Business in a Dresden University

*I´ve heard that the German government gives Financial Aid to EU citizens, I would like to know if I could get Financial Aid until I learn the German Language and get the Master Degree??
Once I get a job I would repay the Financial Aid given to me via taxes to help other EU citizens in my condition, so it could be considered as an Investment right?*

*How much money does the Government give to EU citizens??*

I have some questions about Dresden:
- What´s the minimum Cost of Living in Dresden? I don´t mind to have a very simple life until I get a job so I´m not going to spend much money, just for living in an apartment, eating and transporting through Dresden

- How easy is to get an apartment and what is the minimum price to rent one?

- I speak Spanish and English, is English enough to have a life in Dresden until I learn German, which I think will take some time??

- What is the average cost of Unlimited Internet Service and what is the speed of it? Because I´m going to need it to continue my studies in the Ecuadorian University via Distant mode until I get the Bachelor degree, which once I finish it, I´m sure my knowledge of German will be enough to enter in a German university and get a Master degree 

- How easy would it be to get a job in Dresden or any other city in Germany with a Bachelor degree in Business from Ecuador??
I have experience working as a Manager Assistant of a wooden courtains factory in Ecuador

- What´s the minimum wage or salary in Germany?

- Is Dresden a safe city, which zones are more safe to live in?

- Is necessary to have a car in Dresden to move around or public transportation is enough?


If possible, please answer below my questions so you can´t miss any of them

Thanks in advance for the information.


----------



## ALKB

Mathias said:


> Greetings
> I´m German but I´ve lived my entire life in Ecuador, but I have the German passport though
> I´m planning to move to Germany, especially to Dresden, because I´ve heard that it is one of the less expensive cities in Germany
> I´m 29 years old and by the moment I´m still a student, I´m studying Business in an Ecuadorian University via Distant Mode
> What I want to do in Germany is to study the German language and once I get my Bachelor degree in the Ecuadorian University I´m planning to get a Master degree in Business in a Dresden University
> 
> *I´ve heard that the German government gives Financial Aid to EU citizens, I would like to know if I could get Financial Aid until I learn the German Language and get the Master Degree??
> Once I get a job I would repay the Financial Aid given to me via taxes to help other EU citizens in my condition, so it could be considered as an Investment right?*
> 
> *How much money does the Government give to EU citizens??*
> 
> I have some questions about Dresden:
> - What´s the minimum Cost of Living in Dresden? I don´t mind to have a very simple life until I get a job so I´m not going to spend much money, just for living in an apartment, eating and transporting through Dresden
> 
> - How easy is to get an apartment and what is the minimum price to rent one?
> 
> - I speak Spanish and English, is English enough to have a life in Dresden until I learn German, which I think will take some time??
> 
> - What is the average cost of Unlimited Internet Service and what is the speed of it? Because I´m going to need it to continue my studies in the Ecuadorian University via Distant mode until I get the Bachelor degree, which once I finish it, I´m sure my knowledge of German will be enough to enter in a German university and get a Master degree
> 
> - How easy would it be to get a job in Dresden or any other city in Germany with a Bachelor degree in Business from Ecuador??
> I have experience working as a Manager Assistant of a wooden courtains factory in Ecuador
> 
> - What´s the minimum wage or salary in Germany?
> 
> - Is Dresden a safe city, which zones are more safe to live in?
> 
> - Is necessary to have a car in Dresden to move around or public transportation is enough?
> 
> 
> If possible, please answer below my questions so you can´t miss any of them
> 
> Thanks in advance for the information.


I can't really answer any of the Dresden-related questions and all of your other questions have already been answered in your other posts but just to make it clear:

As a German citizen you have the right to live in Germany and if you are unable to meet your living expenses by being employed, you are eligible to apply for social security payments which will cover your rent, utilities, food and a very modest amount for other personal expenses.

You are only eligible for this as long as you are fully available to the job market. You can study in your free time all you want but if you study full time and (in theory) cannot take a job that would enable you to live without the help of benefits, this would make you ineligible for any social security payments.

When on such benefits, the authorities might also decide to stick you in some sort of full time course to get you skills that make you more employable. You cannot decline such courses or you lose the payments - what will you do with your studies in this case?

There is no minimum wage in Germany.

I doubt that it will be easy to find a job with any sort of business degree if you don't speak very good German.

Also, you might want to contact your preferred university in Dresden and enquire about their recognition of Ecuadorian degrees.

As far as I remember you are over the age limit for BaFög (financial aid for students) and I doubt it would apply to somebody who studies outside of Germany anyhow.

I am afraid that moving to Germany will be much harder than you envisage it. The argument of "give me money for my studies and then I will pay lots of taxes later" will not fly with the German authorities as this is by no means a guaranteed thing and the same could be applied to every single student in Germany.

How long do you have left on your business degree?

It might be much easier to first finish your degree, then move to Germany to bring your German up to scratch, get some work experience if possible and then apply for the Masters programme in Dresden.

Do you have friends or family in Germany? Dealing with German bureaucracy can be a nightmare even for German native speakers. Do not expect any civil servant (or anybody else) to be fluent in English (or any other language apart from German). There are certainly a lot of people who are fluent but there are a whole lot more who aren't.

Also note that you will arrive with no verifiable credit history. 

How much money do you have for this move?

Even if the authorities give you social security, processing of the application takes a few weeks at best. You will need to pay a deposit for an apartment, the first or maybe even the second rent, utilities, food, transport, etc. before any sort of payment comes in.

You should be okay without a car in any larger town/city in Germany.


----------



## beppi

You can compare living costs at Cost of Living.
Dresden is probably the most expensive city in former East Germany, due to the high-tech industry there. A sublet room costs around €200-400/month and you need at least €600-800/month for all other daily living expenses.


----------



## expatgal

*Leipzig*



Mathias said:


> Greetings
> I´m German but I´ve lived my entire life in Ecuador, but I have the German passport though
> I´m planning to move to Germany, especially to Dresden, because I´ve heard that it is one of the less expensive cities in Germany
> I´m 29 years old and by the moment I´m still a student, I´m studying Business in an Ecuadorian University via Distant Mode
> What I want to do in Germany is to study the German language and once I get my Bachelor degree in the Ecuadorian University I´m planning to get a Master degree in Business in a Dresden University
> 
> *I´ve heard that the German government gives Financial Aid to EU citizens, I would like to know if I could get Financial Aid until I learn the German Language and get the Master Degree??
> Once I get a job I would repay the Financial Aid given to me via taxes to help other EU citizens in my condition, so it could be considered as an Investment right?*
> 
> *How much money does the Government give to EU citizens??*
> 
> I have some questions about Dresden:
> - What´s the minimum Cost of Living in Dresden? I don´t mind to have a very simple life until I get a job so I´m not going to spend much money, just for living in an apartment, eating and transporting through Dresden
> 
> - How easy is to get an apartment and what is the minimum price to rent one?
> 
> - I speak Spanish and English, is English enough to have a life in Dresden until I learn German, which I think will take some time??
> 
> - What is the average cost of Unlimited Internet Service and what is the speed of it? Because I´m going to need it to continue my studies in the Ecuadorian University via Distant mode until I get the Bachelor degree, which once I finish it, I´m sure my knowledge of German will be enough to enter in a German university and get a Master degree
> 
> - How easy would it be to get a job in Dresden or any other city in Germany with a Bachelor degree in Business from Ecuador??
> I have experience working as a Manager Assistant of a wooden courtains factory in Ecuador
> 
> - What´s the minimum wage or salary in Germany?
> 
> - Is Dresden a safe city, which zones are more safe to live in?
> 
> - Is necessary to have a car in Dresden to move around or public transportation is enough?
> 
> 
> If possible, please answer below my questions so you can´t miss any of them
> 
> Thanks in advance for the information.


A couple years ago I was in Leipzig and I loved the city, so much so, it's on my list....#3 for retirement. 
It has a university and a commercial center. Have you thought of it? 
My needs are quite different than your's, but check it out. Also check out the cost of living as another suggested.


----------

